# Showtime



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Showtime (here's why I roll my eyes anytime someone slavers over a guy like Steve Nash and his fastbreak acumen):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwlhcnoljnM


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Damn that was groovy


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the passing is amazing (and not just Magic) - there's a bit at the 1:28 mark which is just textbook


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> the passing is amazing (and not just Magic) - there's a bit at the 1:28 mark which is just textbook


It was a different time... You pair the greatest PG ever with running mates the likes of Scott (a young Byron was athletic as hell), Cooper, Orlando, Worthy (one of the greatest finishers of all time) and all hell is gonna break lose in transition/fastbreaks...

This (Showtime Lakers) is the reason i started following the NBA. I haven't seen nothing to this day that can compare to Magic leading a break...

Props!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The term "showtime" is almost a misnomer, implying a sort of "Harlem Globetrotters" feel to it.

But the Lakers incorporated that great offense with an underrated defense and won 5 titles during the 1980s, and really if not for Riley overdoing practice in 1989 and the Lakers just out-and-out blowing games in 1984, they should have won 7.

The teams was dynasty. Nothing will ever approach it. And so much fun to watch...as opposed to the Shaq/Kobe bitch affair that won three titles...2002 was not even a fun year, even though they won the title.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Ron said:


> The term "showtime" is almost a misnomer, implying a sort of "Harlem Globetrotters" feel to it.
> 
> But the Lakers incorporated that great offense with an underrated defense and won 5 titles during the 1980s, and really if not for Riley overdoing practice in 1989 and the Lakers just out-and-out blowing games in 1984, they should have won 7.
> 
> The teams was dynasty. Nothing will ever approach it. *And so much fun to watch...as opposed to the Shaq/Kobe bitch affair that won three titles...2002 was not even a fun year, even though they won the title.*


Now, now, Ron... Maybe it's of the more recent memory, but i had a lot of fun watching the Snaq/Kobe Laker team through the playoffs in the three-peat. Sure, in the Finals they didn't face team like the Celtics, Sixers or Pistons... But the series against San Antonio and Sacramento, for example, were such a joy to watch!

"You're gonna fold! Just like you did last year!" - man, to this day i love Rick Fox!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

For what it is worth I think Nash is known more as a pick and roll/half court passer than he is a full court passer. Obviously Magic is pretty much in a league of his own when it comes to passing on the break and in the open court, at least from what I've seen. Definitely a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

youre forgetting the whole D'Antoni 7 seconds or less offense


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Love it! Brings me back to some great Lakers memories.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it just me or at 1:21 in the video does Magic fake the no-look pass by just looking at his target? That's some metta point guard shit right there.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah, he's got the D so convinced he's throwing a no look that he looked the no look - meta indeed - the meta look no look


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I loved the Showtime Lakers was my favorite era of hoops the team was so stacked back then its hard for any contemporary team to match those teams. I think thats why we overrate players from that era because they had such high level IQ teammates that were 7th and 8th men. Mcadoo was a former league MVP coming off the bench Silk was a complimentary player thats a HOFer. 

Magic is the greatest passer ever and to me its not even close his court vision was insane the flair the precision just unmatched its not merely about numbers its how he did it and what stage he threw some of his sickest passes. 

Man was a masetro on the floor. 

I'm not gonna diss the Shaq and Kobe Lakers different era and league thinned out talent


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Now, now, Ron... Maybe it's of the more recent memory, but i had a lot of fun watching the Snaq/Kobe Laker team through the playoffs in the three-peat. Sure, in the Finals they didn't face team like the Celtics, Sixers or Pistons... But the series against San Antonio and Sacramento, for example, were such a joy to watch!
> 
> "You're gonna fold! Just like you did last year!" - man, to this day i love Rick Fox!


2002 sucked man. Wasn't even fun to watch.

The 2001 playoff was fun, I will grant you that. I don't remember the two a-holes fighting during that time, maybe it was during the season...but I do recall there was ire between the two at some point in all three years...and I think 2002 was in particular pure bullshit.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

2001 was during the season if I remember correctly Kobe was being a ball hog and not running the triangle at the start of the season and the team struggled then he broke his hand and the team played better without him and when he came back he was a better team player.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Ron said:


> 2002 sucked man. Wasn't even fun to watch.
> 
> The 2001 playoff was fun, I will grant you that. I don't remember the two a-holes fighting during that time, maybe it was during the season...but I do recall there was ire between the two at some point in all three years...and I think 2002 was in particular pure bullshit.


I was talking mainly about the playoffs, Ron.
In 2002 it as Kobe dispatching the Spurs and an epic 7 games against the Kings.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


>


Just a thought: not only Magic was a legendary passer in the fast break, he was AMAZING in halfcourt sets too (some examples on this video).


----------

